# 92 Stanza XE automatic tranny help, pleeease...



## stanzetta (Dec 10, 2006)

I got tranny problems. I would like to swap out the bad automatic transmission.
Every place that I call gives me the same story. They need the #'s that are on the 
aluminum tag on the firewall. No problem. I got the numbers.

Question is What do the numbers mean? 
Do have locking or non locking differential? 
If I buy from a auto recycler/salvage yard will I be getting the correct transmission?
How will I know for sure I will be getting the correct tranny for my specific car?
Can I use a tranny from a diffrent model nissan with the same motor or is the bracketing/linkage/wiring different?

I know that buying a reman/rebuilt is $$$ so thats out! Pheeew, way out!

Any help is much appreciated...this is my first Nissan.
Teresa


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am a month late but the trans numbers give the model of automatic your car is equipped with and allows them to do an interchange search. The 90-92 Stanza used an RE4F02A. If it has a "V" instead of an "A" at the end it has a viscous differential or "locking" as they called it but those are quite rare. Also I show the 89-94 Maxima with a Single OverHead Cam (SOHC) engine has the same trans number. I don't know if that helps but...

Troy


----------



## AKhan6787 (Apr 24, 2007)

Where are you located, I got an automatic 92 jus sitting in my yard.


----------

